

How I phishing attacked myself with Gmail - _Patrick
https://medium.com/cyber-security/d3d44a772ee0
Gmail phishing vulnerability with fake links
======
aroch
Seriously? You figured out that you can change the displayed text for a
hyperlink...Welcome to 1991.

------
a3voices
You should work for NASA.

